# Dug this Cool intact Plate.



## hemihampton

I've dug probably 100 or more broken plates through out the years in the bottom of Privy's. Out of all those broken plates I think I might of only got around 3 whole ones & usually with a chip & usually plain looking slick. BUT, One day I pulled out this whole one, from the backside first so was looking pretty plain, I was expecting another plain looking plate, BUT, When I turned it around I was greeted with this Beautiful Colorful Picture Of Buster Brown. WOW. Leon.


----------



## J.R. Collector

That is an awesome find Leon. I havent ever found a while one  but go as far as to save all the broken pieces until I am done with the hole, just in case I find enough to glue one together.


----------



## treeguyfred

Damn Leon! That's an awesome find! I haven't found an intact plate but did find an intact Shaving Mug.... My partner in the dig wanted it so he got it. That's so nifty...Buster Brown wow.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Hemi that is beautiful. Tea time. Diplay it proudly brother. Amazing color. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

On a side note: That tea looks nuclear hot!


----------



## emeyetee

Awesome! Hahah they look terrifying though, those eyes !


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

That's got to be an advertsing plate for Buster Brown Shoes!? What do you ladies and gentlemen think?
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## RCO

never dug an intact plate either , just broken pieces of them . 

its definitely unusual for a plate to have an entire picture on it unless its a souvenir plate , no idea of value , antique malls are often full of that sort of stuff and no real idea what it sells for


----------



## treeguyfred

*Buster Brown* was a comic strip character created in 1902 by Richard F. Outcault. Adopted as the mascot of the Brown Shoe Company in 1904, Buster Brown, his sweetheart Mary Jane, and his dog Tige (an American Pit Bull Terrier), were well known to the American public in the early 20th century. The character's name was also used to describe a popular style of suit for young boys, the Buster Brown suit, that echoed his own outfit.
The character of Buster Brown was loosely based on Granville Hamilton Fisher, a son of Charles and Anna Fisher of Flushing, New York. Fisher's physical appearance, including the characteristic pageboy haircut, was copied by Outcault and given to Buster Brown. The name "Buster" came directly or indirectly from the popularity of Buster Keaton, then a child actor in vaudeville.[2] Another boy, Roger Cushman Clark (1899-1995) of Deadwood, South Dakota, was also described as the "original model" for the Buster Brown character.[3][4]

The character of Mary Jane was also drawn from real life, as she was also Outcault's daughter of the same name. In Outcault's own words—and his daughter's—she was the only character drawn from life in the Buster Brown strip, although "Mrs. Brown" did resemble Outcault's wife.

The comic strip began in the _New York Herald_ on May 4, 1902. Outcault left for William Randolph Hearst's employ in January 1906, and after a court battle, Outcault continued his strip, now nameless, in Hearst papers, while the _Herald_ continued their own version of _Buster Brown_ with other artists. The latter lasted until January 1911, and Outcault's version until May 13, 1923


These passages were copied directly from wikipedia.

So I'm deducing that this plate could be a Buster Brown shoes premium or.... The Plate was possibly a premium from from a newspaper.

~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Good call fred.


----------



## hemihampton

Thanks for the info, I looked up info on Buster Brown when I found that Plate about 7 or 8 years ago. With the Crowntop Schultz bottle found in the hole & Kreger Hutch with it figured it had to be from around early 1900's like 1900-1910. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

That's great. Love those fully stocked privies.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's great. Love those fully stocked privies.


i would love to do a privy dig at some point.  Nice finds


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I dreamt i was digging a privy last night. And woke up because i had to use the bathroom. I couldn't help but see the irony in it all. I was also upset because in the dream i was finding some of the most amazing embossed bottles. I would put them up to the side of the hole. After i was finished i climbed out and when i went to get them they were all slicks. Boy do i need therapy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I dreamt i was digging a privy last night. And woke up because i had to use the bathroom. I couldn't help but see the irony in it all. I was also upset because in the dream i was finding some of the most amazing embossed bottles. I would put them up to the side of the hole. After i was finished i climbed out and when i went to get them they were all slicks. Boy do i need therapy!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I"m sure you know that you are not the only one afflicted with such dreams.

Not counting a few serendipitous finds during other activities, it's been nearly five decades since I actively hunted and dug antique bottles.  Yet, I still have occasional bottle-digging or finding dreams. Oddly, most fall into two categories. Either I find the bottles under the basement floor of an old building (I own a couple neglected buildings whose conditions are preying on my conscious and unconscious mind) or in close proximity to its foundation; or they are present in a broad flat of middle-aged Red alder trees. The second setting is also one where, in dreams, I find nice-sized rainbow trout inhabiting a narrow stream mere inches deep that meanders through the trees.

If a few other members here chime in, perhaps we can negotiate a group therapy rate with a therapist.


----------



## willong

Nice plate, story and photos hemi!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

willong said:


> I"m sure you know that you are not the only one afflicted with such dreams.
> 
> Not counting a few serendipitous finds during other activities, it's been nearly five decades since I actively hunted and dug antique bottles.  Yet, I still have occasional bottle-digging or finding dreams. Oddly, most fall into two categories. Either I find the bottles under the basement floor of an old building (I own a couple neglected buildings whose conditions are preying on my conscious and unconscious mind) or in close proximity to its foundation; or they are present in a broad flat of middle-aged Red alder trees. The second setting is also one where, in dreams, I find nice-sized rainbow trout inhabiting a narrow stream mere inches deep that meanders through the trees.
> 
> If a few other members here chime in, perhaps we can negotiate a group therapy rate with a therapist.


I am sure they have medication for this. Modern day quack meds. If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck....well you know.


----------



## RNorwood

Wonderful find, I remember Buster Brown from my childhood days.


----------



## Bark

Uncle (WWII vet) had a metal sign from a Buster Brown store.  It was in the barn and would freak me out when I was a kid.  I didn't like to go out there by myself especially at night.  With his one eye closed (I was told he didn't have an eye) and that evil looking dog I am surprised I don't have nightmares 60 years later.
Still would like that plate though.


----------



## martyfoley

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I dreamt i was digging a privy last night. And woke up because i had to use the bathroom. I couldn't help but see the irony in it all. I was also upset because in the dream i was finding some of the most amazing embossed bottles. I would put them up to the side of the hole. After i was finished i climbed out and when i went to get them they were all slicks. Boy do i need therapy!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Robby therapy?  C'mon man.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

martyfoley said:


> Robby therapy?  C'mon man.


Only a joke. As far as bottles are concerned i don't need help...i am beyond help! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

